# RV sliding window screens



## beardeb (Feb 2, 2009)

HELP...I have an 89 Tioga that I would like to replace the screens on.  I did the screen door without a problem, however the windows are harder.  Can you take the frames off?  If so how?
Thanks for any help.
D


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: RV sliding window screens

Beardeb-
I have a 92 Tioga and need to tackle the same issue.  Actually, I think I am missing a frame!  Good luck.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: RV sliding window screens

Most RV window screens for sliding windows can be lifted up against some spring pressure and the bottom pulled out to remove them. Once out the rest is very easy.


----------



## beardeb (Mar 14, 2009)

Re: RV sliding window screens

Actually my husband took the plastic tracks out and then popped the frames out.  The next tough part was we couldn't find spline in the original size, but we used the smallest we could find commercially and though it took longer it worked.  The spline for motorhome screens are really tiny...
Just thought I'd share in case any one else needed a little help.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: RV sliding window screens

Beardeb-
Thanks for the update.


----------



## emaclean (Aug 12, 2012)

RV Sliding Window Screesn

We just purchased a 1996 Fleetwood Tioga Montara motor home. The windows open but there is no screen, other than a piece of cloth that you snap onto the inside of the window. But it is not tight and we are worried about bugs getting in when the windows are open. Is this a common feature for these particular motor homes, that is, that there is no screen for the windows? Anyone know of a practical solution?

Elaine


----------



## LEN (Aug 12, 2012)

Any glass place that does screen should be able to build replacement one for you,they will not be cheap. OR find the manufacturer on the windows and you should be able to order them by size.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Elaine and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  You might be able to find screens to fit your motorhome from one of the RV salvage yeards.  Just Google RV Salvage and try to find one near to you.  Good Luck.


----------

